# Modern Casting



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 2, 2017)

_This is worth a look...




**G**_


----------



## Guv (Nov 2, 2017)

This is brilliant! As I have been working in an automotive engine rebuilding shop for 40+ years and seen and used many edelbrock components it was a joy to watch their manufacture facilities.


----------

